# Gaggia Baby Class Worthwhile Mods



## Tristenhill (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I am just starting my journey into the coffee world. I picked up a serviced Gaggia Baby Class for a good price so thought i would learn with this whilst saving for a more higher end machine.

Any advice on what mods are worthwhile/possible to the Baby Class d.

Thanks


----------



## Tristenhill (Jan 17, 2015)

For clarity I mainly drink Flat Whites or Piccolo's so want to learn to microfoam milk etc...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there , firstly do you have a grinder ?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Get rid of the panarello otherwise you will never make good microfoam.

Ian


----------



## Tristenhill (Jan 17, 2015)

Ah good question - no not yet, although from reading this forum it seems like that should be my first purchase.

I don't have a huge budget for this - can anyone suggest a grinder that is reasonably priced but importantly has a small footprint.


----------



## Tristenhill (Jan 17, 2015)

I heard that the panarello was not good. Looking at replacing with a Rancilio Silvia - found a couple of posts/videos that suggest it is possible to get this on the ball joint of the baby class


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tristenhill said:


> Ah good question - no not yet, although from reading this forum it seems like that should be my first purchase.
> 
> I don't have a huge budget for this - can anyone suggest a grinder that is reasonably priced but importantly has a small footprint.


Grinder first , mod second ..

How much cash is in the wallet?


----------



## Tristenhill (Jan 17, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Grinder first , mod second ..
> 
> How much cash is in the wallet?


Realistically only £50 - £100 at the moment


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'd say rancilio silvia steam wand (search my threads, I did a guide a few years back on how to fit the wand to the baby models)

Secondly a naked portafilter.

Thirdly a VST basket


----------



## Tristenhill (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Martin, got a Rancilio wand on its way - hopefully an easy fit, I'll check your threads.

newbie question: how is a VST basket different?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Tristenhill said:


> Thanks Martin, got a Rancilio wand on its way - hopefully an easy fit, I'll check your threads.
> 
> newbie question: how is a VST basket different?


It's made by elfin jewellers from Hong Kong...

Whilst the others are made by horny handed artisans from Hong Kong.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tristenhill said:


> Ah good question - no not yet, although from reading this forum it seems like that should be my first purchase.
> 
> I don't have a huge budget for this - can anyone suggest a grinder that is reasonably priced but importantly has a small footprint.


Dont buy a vst basket yet , dont do anymore mods yet

Put all your cash you have into a grinder ,this will make the biggest dfferecen to your espresso experience..!

Take that £50-100 budget , and make it £200-£250

All the mods in the world to the espresso machine will not make an ounce of difference if the thing thats preparing your ingredient ( the grinder ) is pants

Grinder first - stock non pressurised basket next , tamper that fits said stock basket - opv mod - steam wand then once the coffee actually tastes good enough to put into milk....


----------



## Tristenhill (Jan 17, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dont buy a vst basket yet , dont do anymore mods yet
> 
> Put all your cash you have into a grinder ,this will make the biggest dfferecen to your espresso experience..!


Seems like a general consensus - I best start saving and keeping an eye on the for sale forum.

Is the Graef CM80 any good - only £134 from amazon - or do i need to go better than that?

Thanks


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi TristenHill, i'm a new member too but have been playing with espresso and learning for a year or so...

From my reading the cheapest grinder capable of good espresso grade grind is the Iberital MC2. I got mine from Happy Donkey new but they seem to pop up on here fairly regularly.


----------

